# update linux-headers-3.2 failed  make headers_install failed

## newbieUnugy

my installed linux-headers is 2.6.39 and the error message is

Install linux-headers-3.2 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image/ category sys-kernel

make -j2 headers_install INSTALL_HDR_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/.. ARCH=x86 CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- 

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/unifdef

  INSTALL include/asm-generic (34 files)

  INSTALL include/drm (13 files)

sh: line 1:  4618 Segmentation fault      scripts/unifdef -U__KERNEL__ -D__EXPORTED_HEADERS__ /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/asm-generic/auxvec.h.tmp > /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/asm-generic/auxvec.h

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/asm-generic/auxvec.h.tmp: 

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/asm-generic/.install] Error 139

make[1]: *** [asm-generic] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

sh: line 1:  4620 Segmentation fault      scripts/unifdef -U__KERNEL__ -D__EXPORTED_HEADERS__ /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/drm/drm.h.tmp > /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/drm/drm.h

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/drm/drm.h.tmp: 

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/image///usr/include/../include/drm/.install] Error 139

make[1]: *** [drm] Error 2

make: *** [headers_install] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2798:  Called kernel-2_src_install

 *   environment, line 2029:  Called install_headers

 *   environment, line 1920:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake headers_install INSTALL_HDR_PATH="${D}"/${ddir}/.. ${xmakeopts} || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.2/work/gentoo-headers-base-3.2'

if I try to run `make headers_install` in /usr/src/linux as root, I got the same Segamentation fault error.

All other packages are up to date.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions

----------

## VoidMage

It's hard to tell what exactly what is going wrong, but 'make headers_install' is definitely something you shouldn't have done.

sys-kernel/linux-headers are in portage for a reason, you know.

----------

## newbieUnugy

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> It's hard to tell what exactly what is going wrong, but 'make headers_install' is definitely something you shouldn't have done.
> 
> sys-kernel/linux-headers are in portage for a reason, you know.

 

Yes. I was just trying to find a way out.

I think the problem is that /usr/src/linux/scripts/unifdef.c has something wrong which gives out the "segamentation fault". Anyone has experience with that file?

----------

